#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-11-30
<andrew_> hi
<crimsun> hello
<crimsun> heh
#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-04
<crimsun> yes, there is a bugjam, but probably not @ ToI ;)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-11-26
<bcurtiswx> hey rickspencer3 , any people you could possibly contact on our behalf to get http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/ finally finished ?
<bcurtiswx> rt.ubuntu.com #22941
<bcurtiswx> is the case i have open on it
<rickspencer3> hi bcurtiswx let me jiggle the handle and see what happens
<bcurtiswx> rickspencer3, thank you.
 * adom pokes his head in...
<adom> hi all, been checking in once and awhile lately. busy at work. any news on upcoming events/meetups?
<bcurtiswx> adom, none ATM. I only have intermitten time for the LoCo i'm entering the last semester of my dissertation, only 5 months until you'll all have to call be Dr. :)
<bcurtiswx> so unless kjcole gets time, it's going to go a little slow
<adom> understood doc ;)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-11-24
<swift110_> hello all
<swift1102> hey
<swift110_> https://anthonyvenable110.wordpress.com/2011/10/10/a-simple-word-processor-but-it-gets-the-job-done/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-11-25
<swift110_> hey all
<swift110_> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-11-29
<swift110_> helloo all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-11-30
<ChinnoDog> hi swift1102
<swift1102> how are you
<ChinnoDog> I am fine. Checking in on work stuff to preempt the flood of emails tomorrow.
<swift1102> cool
<swift1102> long time no see
<ChinnoDog> I've been busy. Packing my stuff to move. Not gone yet though.
<swift1102> you moving from dc
<ChinnoDog> Yup
<swift1102> why
<ChinnoDog> To live on my sailboat.
<ChinnoDog> I mean.. to run Ubuntu on my sailboat.
<swift1102> hmm
<swift1102> seriously
<swift1102> who else comes in here thats local
<ChinnoDog> Everyone?
<ChinnoDog> Well, not JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hi.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I'm localish...
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-12-03
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> hey all
